# Best Game While Stoned!



## skulnik (Jul 7, 2008)

I saw the worst game thread and couldn't find a best game thread! 

My choices: Lemmings, Tetris (duh), Madden - any year, Tecmo Super Bowl (I am old), Pick-up sticks, the Name Game.

Then of course the "lighter-macking" game, as we called it in the Army. Whoever ended up with the most lighters at the end of a party won.

What about youse guys?


----------



## skulnik (Jul 8, 2008)

No one plays games while lifted? IS this a repeat thread? I used the search engine for God's sake!!


----------



## GoodbyeFreedom (Jul 8, 2008)

skulnik said:


> I saw the worst game thread and couldn't find a best game thread!
> 
> My choices: Lemmings, Tetris (duh), Madden - any year, Tecmo Super Bowl (I am old), Pick-up sticks, the Name Game.
> 
> ...


OMG... i love my ps3 but i HAD to download a emulator on my pc to play tecmo super bowl. i will play that damn game religiously. 

Bo Jackson is the shit.


----------



## antipythium (Jul 9, 2008)

America's Army Online. 

Map: Urban Assault

I love to play baked. Fast, furious, badass action with guns, flash grenades, smoke grenades, and fragmentation grenades, clearing rooms.

It's a free game put out by the US Army using the Unreal Tournament engine. 

26 players, 13 to each side. Each game lasts from 3 to 4 minutes. 

The army started the game as an advertisement for the Army. Download it, you have to complete a kinda lame-0 basic training course, and then you're on.

You start out with a player grade rank, called 'honor' that goes from 1 to 100. You start out at ten and can go down from there; killing or wounding teamates takes loads off your score.

There are objectives; cargos that have to be 'secured' and you fight your way to it, hit an activate button and 'secure' the cargo; but the enemy can come in sweep the room and 're-secure' meaning take it back. 

On Urban assault there are two. Taking both means auto win. Killing all of other team is also a win.

No special effects, no far out weapons. There's a sniper rifle too and on some maps there are AT-4 and Rocket Propelled Grenades; some maps have various mines.

Its a campers' game except for a few maps. The map I play most is an assaulter's map. You camp you generally die; and players who've racked up big scores hiding in dark corners on other maps tend to get pazowntzr8'd.

I was #1 in the world for awhile on that map in kills, games won, total points. It's a pretty prestigious position although I wasn't good enough to play for money. Second rate equipment, a love for fast, conflict oriented action, and a lotta shit talking, and lots of hours playing BAKED as HECK!

I actually quit drinking so I could online First Person Shooter game. After 25 years I found something I could do indoors, baked, drinking a coke, get out a load of frustration & male dominance, have a freaking blast, and build really great hand-eye coordination.

There's a set of communications functions but they're slow, and too general to be of much use. After a long time I came up with my own, and learned to both fight, and guide my team.


----------



## ReinventinBudz (Jul 9, 2008)

oh my god i love lighter macking

i ended up with 22 lighters one party both my pockets were full!!

i play tetris i think it is fun.

your not old techmo super bowl is a classic!

i wish they made a sims game for growing marijuana! that would be cool.

most the time though i play tetris on my computer, helps pass the time, and is very funny while stoned if you play a version where you play against someone else, and each person has a special ability to either help themself or hurt you. keeps it challenging.


----------



## cocoxxx (Jul 9, 2008)

might sound gay, but i like to get a buzz on then play warcraft


----------



## ledgic13 (Jul 9, 2008)

i get buzzed and play oblivion, gta, deus ex, anything hella colorfull and trippy...

american mcgees alice in wonderland is good for this. so is psychonauts.


----------



## Shzawn (Jul 10, 2008)

world of warcraft and Geometry wars are pretty badass. if you have 360 download it off xbl arcade, it trips me out haha


----------



## colonydukes (Jul 10, 2008)

2k8 gta gears i love taking out my chainsaw coming up behind people when im high im always getting yelled at!!


----------



## skulnik (Jul 11, 2008)

Anyone ever play the old Sega CD game - Panic!

One of the all-time great stoner games.


----------



## Myskiewc (Jul 11, 2008)

LMAO... 
World of warcraft 
Call of duty 4 
Windows Pinball 
Tetris 
Chess 
There are so many that are so fun


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 11, 2008)

cranium or risk, but you have to have a lot of herb for risk...takes for ever


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 11, 2008)

game 3000?
5 dice i guess. its weird.


----------



## cocoxxx (Jul 11, 2008)

connect 4 or twister, the choice is yours


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 11, 2008)

twister when your drunk...

NAKED!


----------



## cocoxxx (Jul 11, 2008)

not so good if its man night lol


----------



## skulnik (Jul 11, 2008)

cocoxxx said:


> not so good if its man night lol


"Awww, c'mon fellas! There's nothing like a little innocent game of naked twister with your boys!"


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 11, 2008)

super mario kart for super nintendo and also tiger woods for wii


----------



## Myskiewc (Jul 11, 2008)

skulnik said:


> "Awww, c'mon fellas! There's nothing like a little innocent game of naked twister with your boys!"


HAHAHA i find many things wrong with that lmao


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jul 11, 2008)

anything on xbox live. don't get me started. madden, gta, cod4, 2k8, gears, vf5, halo3, forza. you can't go wrong with the 360. no offense to the ps3 owners, but, the ps network ain't got shit on xbox live. i've been lost for days, sour d and xbox live, that's a tuff combination. my girl hates my 360, but, i pay the bills.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 12, 2008)

fuck i love halo... and guitar hero


----------



## TimeToBlaze (Jul 12, 2008)

Call of duty 4. Headquarters on shipment after a nice bowl. Yes please.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 12, 2008)

dam call of duty 4 is freakin awesome.


----------



## skulnik (Jul 12, 2008)

Man, I can't believe I forgot to mention D & D. Do people still play that?


----------



## GuNjAhLoRd (Jul 12, 2008)

i like final fantasy 12 when im lifted most of my mates reckon its gay as but its got buzzy graphics still play counter strike hardout 2


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jul 12, 2008)

Well, my modded XBOX just bit the dust yesterday!!! I _did_ enjoy Forza, Halo 1/2, Madden, Godfather, Mercenaries(BAD ASS, new one coming to 360 soon), etc.

I like Counter Strike, but only on my friend's server. We play on terrorist side outnumbered at least 2.5 to 1 against bots. It's pretty intense. 

But I don't like playing on serious servers where everyone bitches and moans if you fuck up. I get enough of that at work.

Gunjah or anyone else, maybe we should play sometime... send me a PM and I'll give you my steam name.

FAVORITE OF ALL-TIME... RTCW: Enemy Territory


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jul 12, 2008)

diggitydank420 said:


> Well, my modded XBOX just bit the dust yesterday!!! I _did_ enjoy Forza, Halo 1/2, Madden, Godfather, Mercenaries(BAD ASS, new one coming to 360 soon), etc.
> 
> I like Counter Strike, but only on my friend's server. We play on terrorist side outnumbered at least 2.5 to 1 against bots. It's pretty intense.
> 
> ...


i had a modified xbox too, all the games, my music, movies. my brother was going to Gonzaga at the time and sent it to me. diggitydank, it's time for a 360, that's all.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jul 12, 2008)

dirtyshawa said:


> i had a modified xbox too, all the games, my music, movies. my brother was going to Gonzaga at the time and sent it to me. diggitydank, it's time for a 360, that's all.


Maybe, I'm thinking more along the lines of a PS3. You can put a bigger hard drive in it (300GB+) and put ubuntu(linux) on it!

Imagine browsing the RIU porn galleries on a 52" 1080p plasma...

must
make
big
harvest!!!


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jul 12, 2008)

diggitydank420 said:


> Maybe, I'm thinking more along the lines of a PS3. You can put a bigger hard drive in it (300GB+) and put ubuntu(linux) on it!
> 
> Imagine browsing the RIU porn galleries on a 52" 1080p plasma...
> 
> ...


haha, i just bought a 42 lcd for my bedroom, i plug my laptop in all the time. believe me i know what i'm talking about. the ps3 is a more powerful system but, it falls short to the 360 in a lot of ways. first, let me address the 300g hard drive. that's new to me, but, let's say you modify your ps3 or the 360, you can't get on the ps network or xbox live. they're constantly updated and if your system is connected to the ethernet your games require updates to play them. the 360's 120g hard drive rivals the highest you can get from ps. don't get me wrong i love ps but, the 360 has soooooo much content it's ridiculous and a lot of the same games look better on the 360. xbox live blows the ps network out of the water. plain and simple, the gaming experience today revolves around the online experience. i play people from france, the uk, all over the u.s. xbox live is by far the best thing to happen to video games. trust me diggitydank, get the 360 and you'll thank me later for it and their dropping the price, it's a steal.


----------



## bonghits4all (Jul 12, 2008)

i prefer the ps3. xbox360 is ok but they are allways being recalled or breaking down.ps3 has more memory and a little better graphics card.and theres only 1 game "madden"


----------



## ledgic13 (Jul 12, 2008)

skulnik said:


> Man, I can't believe I forgot to mention D & D. Do people still play that?


with the new oblivion ,thats as close as you can get to real deal dungeon rading in true awesomeness with tons of badass creatures....


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jul 12, 2008)

bonghits4all said:


> i prefer the ps3. xbox360 is ok but they are allways being recalled or breaking down.ps3 has more memory and a little better graphics card.and theres only 1 game "madden"


ah, yes the red ring of death. that shit happened to both of my 360's. but, they send you a brand new system(flawless) and a free month of xbox live. i got the 360elite and the core but, as far as memory i have to argue that the ps3 games require gigs of memory to play and the 360elite has more memory than any ps3 at 120g. the ps3 highest memory unit is 80g. i don't know if your saying that 360 only has 1 game madden or the ps3, but, both have some good content, but, 360's has way more games and way more content, movies, tv shows, arcade classics, demos, etc. etc. the only real advantage is blue-ray, that's it, plain and simple. i'm a ps man, and honestly ps3 ain't got nothing on the 360. the problem is developers haven't found out how to harness the power of the ps3 yet and the r&d that goes into it isn't worth it, because, people aren't buying them. i know what i'm talking about i went to college for this reason.


----------



## bonghits4all (Jul 12, 2008)

oblivion is cool but i allways go back to madden


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jul 13, 2008)

bonghits4all said:


> oblivion is cool but i allways go back to madden


do you play madden online and if you play on the 360 let me know if you want to get a game on? i'm ranked in the top 3,000.


----------



## bonghits4all (Jul 13, 2008)

dirtyshawa said:


> do you play madden online and if you play on the 360 let me know if you want to get a game on? i'm ranked in the top 3,000.


 i play on ps2 online and i thought once connected to the ea server it didnt matter what platform you used.Is this not true?


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jul 13, 2008)

bonghits4all said:


> i play on ps2 online and i thought once connected to the ea server it didnt matter what platform you used.Is this not true?


 nah, that isn't correct. the next gen versions are completely different games, look, speed, interface, animations, controls, everything is completely different. i would like to be able to play people on the ps3 but, i heard a rumor they(ps & xbox) were trying to work out a deal on that but, it fell through. you play madden so, you know about the madden bus that comes on espn. the only way to get on the bus is the 360, the top 20 ranked players get invites. i'm a give you some game on madden on the 360 and ps3. EVERYBODY CHEATS!!! especially the top players such as myself. i don't like to cheat but, that's the only way to consistently win, because, all the top players do it. from the nano blitz, disconnect glitches, encroachment glitch, formation shift glitches, it's crazy. see, the programmers keep track of all the glitches in the game and when the game is released they sell this information to various outlets for major money. there are so, many madden tournaments across the u.s. that you could make a very good living playing madden. i got cool with one of the guys in the top twenty and he showed me a lot. then i purchased some glitch guides and i started to get better and better. it's funny because, i'd been playing madden since it came out and i thought i was pretty good, no damn good. but, when 08 came out it turned into a glitch nightmare. they've put a lot of patches in the updates but, there's still a lot to be exploited.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jul 13, 2008)

oh, yeah. i play for money. if anybody thinks your really good in 2k8, madden08, cod4, get yourself an account at gamersaloon and holla at me.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jul 13, 2008)

i love this thread. i love to blow herb and i went to college develop software so, this thread is right up my alley. i just can't stop posting for some reason. anyway, bonghits, you said you have th ps2 and that reminds me. God of War 2 is a must have and is one of those examples when i said, that some 360 games look better than ps3 games. the xbox has twice the graphic capability of the ps2 but, you won't find a game that looks or plays better than God of War 2 on the xbox. truely, one of the best games for the ps2 or xbox, epic and a must have for ps2 owners.


----------



## herbtoker (Jul 14, 2008)

try any of the gta games. i love vice city. i feel like im the king of the world and go on crazy rampages  try it out!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jul 14, 2008)

dirtyshawa said:


> haha, i just bought a 42 lcd for my bedroom, i plug my laptop in all the time. believe me i know what i'm talking about. the ps3 is a more powerful system but, it falls short to the 360 in a lot of ways. first, let me address the 300g hard drive. that's new to me, but, let's say you modify your ps3 or the 360, you can't get on the ps network or xbox live. they're constantly updated and if your system is connected to the ethernet your games require updates to play them. the 360's 120g hard drive rivals the highest you can get from ps. don't get me wrong i love ps but, the 360 has soooooo much content it's ridiculous and a lot of the same games look better on the 360. xbox live blows the ps network out of the water. plain and simple, the gaming experience today revolves around the online experience. i play people from france, the uk, all over the u.s. xbox live is by far the best thing to happen to video games. trust me diggitydank, get the 360 and you'll thank me later for it and their dropping the price, it's a steal.


I don't like the idea of having to pay to play online. And I am well aware of how good xbox live really is, I had it for years. I was in the top 500 on madden 06 for a few months, but I didn't cheat so that's as high as I ever got.

Anyway, you can't beat the Blu-Ray capability. Seriously, you can't get a stand-alone player for less than a PS3.

If Microsoft would get off their high-horse and start making Blu-Ray 360's, I'd get one.


----------



## leowjb (Jul 14, 2008)

GTA is really good. Also Bioshock is pretty scary too. Halo is good too, just imagine your the master chief....


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jul 15, 2008)

diggitydank420 said:


> I don't like the idea of having to pay to play online. And I am well aware of how good xbox live really is, I had it for years. I was in the top 500 on madden 06 for a few months, but I didn't cheat so that's as high as I ever got.
> 
> Anyway, you can't beat the Blu-Ray capability. Seriously, you can't get a stand-alone player for less than a PS3.
> 
> If Microsoft would get off their high-horse and start making Blu-Ray 360's, I'd get one.


i feel where your coming from with a lot of your points. but, it doesn't cost that much for xbox live, it's like $6 or $7 dollars a month and i think if you buy a prepaid card it's a little cheaper. i just added it to my credit card bill and i forget that it's there. i mean $0.20 a day is nothing for what you get in return. yeah, the blu-ray thing is an issue but, nothing major. the film studios liscensing agreement is going to force them to make a blu-ray add on or system that supports it in the future. they have dropped in price though check walmart. give it another year and they'll realy be dirt cheap. 360 almost has athousand games now and there are almost more people subscribed to xbox live than people who own a ps3. with a lot of ps exclusives jumping ship to the 360 and all the 360 exclusive titles ps3 won't be able to catch up, but, sony is still moving a lot of ps2's. i think they've sold over a 100 million units, so, with all the money they're losing with the ps3, they'll be alright. microsoft has made a billion just of xbox live.


----------



## B.. (Jul 15, 2008)

grand theft auto.. command and conquer and DR mario


----------



## ledgic13 (Jul 15, 2008)

ok whats the fuck is up with the new gta4


now that the hype is over!!!!!!

it feels like they striped the game down said here a real life dipection of america that you see all the time so play it.

cops everywhere all the time 
you dont get the chance to fully explore gta4.

cant go to the air port with out being wanted...

wheres all the guns????

the missions....

gta4 you gave me what ......

semi good story.

niko is nothing compared to C.J

cant go underwater....

serious they built the city made it all pretty, then was oh shit what do we put in for replay value????

why cant you just play the games with out being on a silly fucking date.

and they annoy you for ever and ever.

in society where tied down by a cell phone.

we dont need that shit in the game.

i cant enter cheats while being shot any more, ive got to de dependent on if i can get the phone out in time.

hes hella slow... try gettin in the car , or when being attacked you get killed so easily with just your fists.

this game has slowed down to much ,in favor for heavily realism.

and thats to gta punkin out, liberty city and no planes???? not even the DODO!!!!

who was gta made for us fans who expect more than san andreas and got less that gta3, just a prettier version.

not callin the game shit or anything....

but a caberet, being in the game watching tv.... how is the game getting me to watch tv while watching tv...

gta went to mainstream.

it felt more forced, can do this unless this, alot of restrictions.
and the chopper was o fucking rushed...

no rockets, no brown thunder!!!!!


um 6 stars is a swat truck wtf

didnt that used to be 3 or 4 stars.

no customization of any sort.


logics people....

we have the technology to make the game better, smarter, faster, more fun.....

but did they.


i am a super huge gta fuckin fan played them from gt1 to now.

and this is a rushed game that just looks good.

that sjust going to appeal to people who like graphics and just that

you know the supposed new age games thats just oh the games got better graphics...

these fuckin stupid gamers.
it aint all about looks.

i need some more shit to do in gta.....

i want my rampages.

no gta selling out...

ok i got one, i dare someone to find a gas tank on a car in gta4...cause it dont exist....
supposedly hyper realism , with no gas tanks ,damn near infinite bull proof cars.

its like damn sam houser, what the fuck....


or did they strip it down like this purposely so that when the downloads that M$ payed for come out , then the xbox people get all the san andreas cool stuff.

shaddy move on rockstars behalf, sony put you on the map...


get that saints row 2.

they gona kick it to us real deal fun style!!!!


----------



## B.. (Jul 15, 2008)

i love gta 4.. there was really no reason to go underwater in san andreas besides gettin oysters..

you can turn the dates off theres an option. niko speeds up later in the game.. he was mad slow at first but he gets faster..

i blown up numerous cars through the gas tank


----------



## lorenzo08 (Jul 15, 2008)

twister with a chick or 2. never done it, but sounds like a blast

I've played world of warcraft with a buzz once. does make the game more fun.

how do you play lighter matching?


----------



## skulnik (Jul 19, 2008)

lorenzo08 said:


> twister with a chick or 2. never done it, but sounds like a blast
> 
> I've played world of warcraft with a buzz once. does make the game more fun.
> 
> how do you play lighter matching?


Lighter macking is something you play while everyone's partying. You smoke, right? Ever borrow a lighter? In this game, you keep it. SOmeone puts a lighter on the table - pick it up, light your jay or Newport, then keep it. 

Everyone's having a great time, talking, laughing, listening to some tunes, playing X-box. Then someone asks, "Dude, got a light?" 

NO, they don't have a light. You have them. You have them all.

Hold them, caress them, stack them on your "Macked-Lighter Mantle" at home. Or give them all back. It's up to you.


----------



## spideyman (Jul 21, 2008)

Im liking gears of war when im high and as an added bonus if i cant wait for the cure i hang a couple buds behind my 360 for a couple hours and presto chango speed drying.


----------



## GreenLungs27 (Jul 21, 2008)

NHL 08 with the goal horn turned all the way up gets it done.


----------



## Shannanigenz (Jul 21, 2008)

Conker-Reload. Halo style. Something about Teddy Bear guts flying everywhere and bad german accents are cool as shit when fubar, lol.


----------



## smokeythabear (Jul 29, 2008)

if your good at it and your a skater its the most awesome fucking game ever. skate. the 360


----------



## wishuponaweedplant (Jul 30, 2008)

no the best game is call of duty 4!!!! 100% kick ass


----------



## swikmo (Jul 31, 2008)

hi my name is swik and im a counter-strikeaholic


----------



## keebs (Aug 2, 2008)

anyone ever play vector man that was out for the sega genesis or even crazy taxi on the dreamcast


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Aug 6, 2008)

jenga.....

skate is fukin sik too


----------



## Angel69 (Aug 6, 2008)

dude i would play tetris any day when i am high. it's so much fun, and so is coloring


----------



## B.. (Aug 6, 2008)

keebs said:


> anyone ever play vector man that was out for the sega genesis or even crazy taxi on the dreamcast


i used to love vectorman.. is till ahve it but my genesis is busted


----------



## lorenzo08 (Aug 6, 2008)

coloring and folding paper air planes. lol


----------



## yamahaman91 (Aug 6, 2008)

Majora's mask for the 64. that was the tripiest game I've ever played. i remember hitting a bong then rolling around as a spiky goron. then when the moon sucked me up i roamed around the tree in that field for awhile just thinking "man, this is the best moon I've ever seen" then when you actually fight the mask the room you're in is all double vision and blurry.

and yeah gta 4 sucked dick. it was so boring and tedious, but everyone gave it 10's!!?? yeah its real fun to go on fake dates and to fake strip clubs. also none of the characters were cool: SA had sam jackson as the crooked cop, James Woods as the rich boss guy, truth was my fav char in the whole game, woozie was pretty funny. gta 4 had brucie and lil jacob, but all they did was kind of follow you. but then again nothing can beat burning an entire field of weed, getting really high, shooting down a dea chopper, and hearing a hippie talking about getting bomb weed from polar bears while driving a big colorful van.


----------



## faser (Aug 7, 2008)

they do have a game that is like the simes except u grow weed and other drugs its weed farmer and then ther is virtual grow it like a grow simulater u can google surch them to find the names of the virtual grow but to play weed farmer just go to weedfarmer.com


----------



## faser (Aug 7, 2008)

if any one has a ps3 u should add me and play cod4 my name is acid420420


----------



## faser (Aug 7, 2008)

if any one has a ps3 u should add me my online name is acid420420 i kick ass at cod4


----------



## faser (Aug 7, 2008)

if anyone has a ps3 u should add me as a frien my name is acid420420


----------



## lorenzo08 (Aug 7, 2008)

what game? sorry.. I missed it.


----------



## ApocalypseAdam (Aug 7, 2008)

Russian roulette.


----------



## lorenzo08 (Aug 8, 2008)

ApocalypseAdam said:


> Russian roulette.



ever loose?


----------



## ApocalypseAdam (Aug 8, 2008)

Obviously not. I was only joking anyway. I only really played one time, and it scared the shit out of me.


----------



## lorenzo08 (Aug 8, 2008)

ApocalypseAdam said:


> Obviously not. I was only joking anyway. I only really played one time, and it scared the shit out of me.



wow, serious game..


----------



## pinkeye (Aug 8, 2008)

inklink! 'Get Addicted'


----------



## lorenzo08 (Aug 11, 2008)

there's this card game I play with a friend of mine. it's one sided, and you take so many sips of beer for different cards. dealer doesn't drink. play 3 hands of that and you're completely smashed! you may only drink a few beers, but you're doing it within a few minutes. might as well chug them.

maybe drunk driver can be adapted for smoking. have to cut down the hits per card a lot, but I'm sure you could be blazed off one deck of cards.


----------



## Tenac87 (Aug 11, 2008)

I found that Civilization Revolution was a great game when blazed. I was playing on the easiest difficulty and every turn I was getting 4 or 5 catapults. We found that to be hilarious. Then I got the nuke and blew up a Barbarian Village....It was just great time. I highly recommend it


----------



## Angel69 (Aug 11, 2008)

skulnik said:


> Man, I can't believe I forgot to mention D & D. Do people still play that?


yo there is a shit load of people that still play D&D, my brother still plays it and he is almost 30. he was telling me that they do it at the library down the road from my house every week.


----------



## UmF (Aug 12, 2008)

beautiful katamari.. best game ever while your high. get baked as shit and play it youll laugh your ass off


----------



## lorenzo08 (Aug 12, 2008)

Tenac87 said:


> I found that Civilization Revolution was a great game when blazed. I was playing on the easiest difficulty and every turn I was getting 4 or 5 catapults. We found that to be hilarious. Then I got the nuke and blew up a Barbarian Village....It was just great time. I highly recommend it



I found worms world party to be pretty hilarious. find different ways to blow up or burn or smash a bunch of worms. and the small sound of their voices when they jump or fall.. lol


----------



## Anyonehigh (Aug 14, 2008)

im a sports gamer myself...im always for a good game of nba 2k8 and madden,


----------



## grape swisha (Aug 14, 2008)

best games when stoned is rockband and guitar hero..nothin beats those u just get in the music and feel it.


----------



## Maseo (Aug 14, 2008)

cocoxxx said:


> might sound gay, but i like to get a buzz on then play warcraft



wc3 kicks ass

and call of duty 4


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Aug 15, 2008)

ledgic13 said:


> i get buzzed and play oblivion, gta, deus ex, anything hella colorfull and trippy...
> 
> american mcgees alice in wonderland is good for this. so is psychonauts.


GASP
Psychonauts! You know of it!
ILOVEYOU<3


----------



## lorenzo08 (Aug 15, 2008)

american mcgee's alice is the shit!! I beat it in 3 days on one of the lower settings. good times. what really sucks is the hacked copy I have crashes on me now. I haven't been able to get it to work in a few years..


----------



## B.. (Aug 15, 2008)

alice is great i was just talking about it the other day. i just loaded it up and i think i gonna go play it now!


----------



## waterwitch (Aug 17, 2008)

watch Cheech and Cong movies south park, old saturday night live and who's line is it any way video tape this when your toking with your buddies you will laugh your as off watching it later on.


----------



## mr.x007 (Aug 17, 2008)

COD4, bar none!, need for speed most wanted or carbon is f'in awesome on shrooms!
Mr.X GodBless


----------



## mexiblunt (Aug 17, 2008)

Halo3! brigadier grade three! Very close to brigadier general. hehehe


----------



## DanktheDudemanNuggets (Aug 17, 2008)

if you want a fun website to go to while stoned go to www.boobah.com - Boo Bah Dot Com


----------



## DanktheDudemanNuggets (Aug 17, 2008)

wait wait any of the gauntlet games.


----------



## jordan65 (Aug 30, 2008)

fill up a water bottle about half way, stand about 30 feet apart and throw it, one time we used bong water and when my friend caught it the cap came off and splilled the bong water all over him


----------



## smoke two joints (Aug 30, 2008)

yeah tetris and other games are pretty awesome, but i dont think im as old as you  no offence, but i play games like final fantasy, skating and bmx games, and much much more, mostly on my ps2 i like to game while baked. what about you guys anybody here like final fantasy?


----------



## airman (Aug 30, 2008)

The original Legend of Zelda is still the best game to this day. Goldeneye and anything like call of duty or medal of honor are also great when your stoned.


----------



## extracrispy90 (Aug 31, 2008)

I would mac people in Call of Duty 4 if i still had a live subscription but I just play at my brothers occasionally now and im still good , 40-2 is my best game


----------



## ganjalova (Aug 31, 2008)

i play call of duty 4 on ps3 online and the new madden 09 ... great games when u all danked out


----------



## thegripper (Sep 5, 2008)

super smash brothers brawl with 3 friends is the best game to man


----------



## saturnlily (Sep 5, 2008)

naruto rise of a ninja/halo3/soul caliber 4/call of duty4/2 human/bad company


----------



## lorenzo08 (Sep 5, 2008)

in a few months, there's a big lan party coming up in south new jersey. I think it was 400 people, half bring computers half bring console games. I had plans on going to that, but maybe next time. don't have the extra money for it right now. maybe that weekend I'll have my own little lan party. who wants to join me, baking in a room playing computer games?


----------



## danecooksays (Sep 5, 2008)

anybody play mario kart for teh wii?? hit me up i'll challenge anybody who wants to take a shot!


----------



## BudHawkins420 (Sep 6, 2008)

Grand Theft Auto 4 and Madden '09 for xbox 360 definetly


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 6, 2008)

try something with friends we would do this game where we would all sit together and represent a a sport we would getfaster and faster until someone loses it's reaally g=fun and will train ur reflexes and memory


----------



## Thesandman420 (Sep 7, 2008)

I love to go to flash game websites after 2 - 3 bowls

keeps you so entertained


----------



## marse7en (Sep 11, 2008)

doesn't anyone play earth & energy saving games like... Jenga? or like... take a walk? lol!!! or am I too "natural"??


----------



## Pseudo.Botany (Sep 11, 2008)

Cranium wow!!! One of the best times i have ever had stoned was playing Cranium with a bunch of friend...


----------



## rollNfattys420 (Sep 17, 2008)

Here's something a little different..... 

We play a game when we roll joints,blunts,etc.... 
Its called the Roach game... its such a simple,yet fun game to play while lifting yourself-

Smoke the joint/blunt down til its length is as wide as your thumb or smaller. Once its to the potential of the roach, grab everyone who's smokin' down with ya and the game begins. Circle up and pass the roach til someone doesn't get a hit. Sounds kinda gay don't it, but your just thinking wow its random.NO, the things that make it fun/funny to everyone is when it gets down to the HARD to get point. No clips are allowed in this game, nor are you allowed to put more weed into the roach. Your buddys will try so fucking hard to get that last hit so the person after them looses, (we get competitive when we get high). If you dont think it sounds great, just try it... what do you have to lose?


----------



## acapulco57 (Sep 17, 2008)

anything for super nintendo really, especially donkey kong country (i named my bong after the last boss, "King K. Rool) and super mario world!


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy420 (Sep 18, 2008)

Resident Evil 4 has me laughing my ass off when baked. Just the way the zombies talk and shit, and the creepy dude who sells you shit reminds me of this old dude I bought pot from back in the day.


----------



## lorenzo08 (Sep 18, 2008)

I've been playing rock band stoned. the other night I was doing well playing drums. it helped that I was out of it, just going with the music. then I smoked a little bit more and I was to out of it. lol. I got 98% playing flyleaf on guitar medium. creep and say it aint so are my fav's. I played so much, I got a blister on my thumb.


----------



## whiterain (Sep 18, 2008)

chess is always good. monopoly is fun with a nice blunt or two going around. i also am a big soccer player so i enjoy going out with a couple of my stoner soccer buddies and juggling the soccer ball around blazed outa my mind. i swear sometimes i feel like i can concentrate on just keeping the ball up better than when im not blown out of my mind haha


----------



## xxxtyrantxxx (Sep 18, 2008)

I remember when I was just starting with drugs and marijuana. I would plan stuff out all day thinking to myself "Man when my parents goes to sleep its going to be sweet! I'm going to take a bunch of Flexeril and smoke a few bowls and play some Final Fantasy X from start to finish!!"(best game to play while fucked up btw) Then when time comes around, I would pop the flexeril, smoke the bowls and load the game. By the time I got my game loaded, the cyclone hit me and I would be drooling all over my controller, trying to coherently spell a charecters name.

When im high, I don't like to play games, I like to study. I swear, marijuana helps me focus better than my Ritalin.


----------



## whiterain (Sep 18, 2008)

yeah i also like to study high i can focus very well while being stoned especially with the right bud


----------



## lorenzo08 (Sep 19, 2008)

whiterain said:


> yeah i also like to study high i can focus very well while being stoned especially with the right bud


I like to sit in a daze and chew air, or stack random things and wait for people to wonder what I did.


----------



## Swill (Sep 19, 2008)

Team Fortress 2. 
Call of Duty 4. 
Warhammer.
WoW. 
Soul Calibur 4.


----------



## effect1ve (Sep 19, 2008)

counter-strike: source


----------



## lorenzo08 (Sep 19, 2008)

..puzzles!


----------



## capnQWERTY13 (Sep 24, 2008)

metal gear solid 4 when i can
his body suit changing color trips me out every time

FIFA 08 and now 09 (demo until october 15)


----------



## SEF (Sep 24, 2008)

Zelda: Ocarina of Time, Mario Party 8, Resident Evil 4, Paper Mario (the first two), Super Mario Galaxy, Starfox 64, Gran Turismo 3, Call of Duty 4, Super Mario 64.


----------



## thegoods217 (Sep 27, 2008)

I pop in the warcraft III frozen throne disk and play Dota.

Any stoned Dota players in RIU? Also NBA 2k whatever is my shit, who wants to get smashed?


----------



## BuffaloSoulJAH (Sep 27, 2008)

GEOMETRY WARS AND COUNTERSTRIKE 1.6 FOR COMPUTER!

if you havn't played u have no idea!


----------



## BuffaloSoulJAH (Sep 27, 2008)

o, and the new mariokart for wii! SUCH a trippy game


----------



## SEF (Sep 27, 2008)

BuffaloSoulJAH said:


> GEOMETRY WARS AND COUNTERSTRIKE 1.6 FOR COMPUTER!
> 
> if you havn't played u have no idea!


Dude! Someone still plays 1.6?! Shit I need to get back on that game!


----------



## BuffaloSoulJAH (Sep 27, 2008)

yea dude, PM me something if u wanna toke up and play. haha, ill "PWN" you


----------



## JNup (Sep 27, 2008)

GTA 4, Halo3, and battlefield:Bad company


----------



## jumifera (Sep 28, 2008)

Gta 4 (ps3) & golden eye 007 (n 64) also call of dutty


----------



## Tamzi (Sep 28, 2008)

i play on pc only 

Eve-Online MMORPG 

Crysis 

vista card games 

thats about it, i love eve-online been playing for over two years. did have a WOW trial and well played it for around 10 mins never again will i taint my machine with that rubbish.


----------



## rollNfattys420 (Sep 28, 2008)

its not technically a game, but when listening to music on your xbox360, that really trippy screen and you use your controller to go where you want to.... its nuts, its like a giant tunnel.... try it out.


----------



## alex4928 (Oct 8, 2008)

i get baked nd play gears of war or madden 09 add me on live So0 B u GG i N


----------



## IRONMAN4200 (Oct 8, 2008)

wen i go to school baked i usally like to play the penis game(who ever can scream penis the loudest in class wins)


----------



## rollNfattys420 (Oct 11, 2008)

haha, we did that in CTE which we leave highscool after 3rd period, we smoked a few handrolled fattys and play it there, its an automotive technology- we took it as a blow off, and it is.


----------



## shinobi (Oct 11, 2008)

Mario Kart on the game cube is duppy.


----------



## BluntySmoker (Oct 12, 2008)

I LOVE playing anything on the wii while Im ripped. We always get high and play mario kart or mario party and shit like that...stuff thats all colorful and requires no thinking


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Oct 12, 2008)

the Wii rules when you're high. Not Wii boxing, that shit tires you out.

Any survival horror game is scary as fuck when you're baked with the lights out!


----------



## SEF (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah, though not that scary, re4 is bomb when you're high. Doom 3's the shit too.


----------



## duff420 (Oct 13, 2008)

any games fun high really but i do like starcraft. and new socom for ps3


----------



## lorenzo08 (Oct 13, 2008)

mario cart 64 was da bomb back in the day. I loved playing that game. if I take a few hits, it helps me play rock band better, but I always keep smoking more, then it gets hard to keep track of time and keep a beat. yesterday I got 98% playing roxanne on guitar expert, getting better.


----------



## shinobi (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh yeah, Resident evil is nang with those creepy breathy things I actualy get scared if I'm really baked, and Mario kart on the 64s so good like the game cube one.


----------



## xcyraxx (Oct 13, 2008)

gears of war bitches.....


when u get those random head shots with the shotgun online is so awsome... it feels like ur actually the guy on screen scared shitless for your own life... cod4 isnt as fun as ud think it should be high.... unless its the overgrown map


----------



## SEF (Oct 13, 2008)

xcyraxx said:


> gears of war bitches.....
> 
> 
> when u get those random head shots with the shotgun online is so awsome... it feels like ur actually the guy on screen scared shitless for your own life... cod4 isnt as fun as ud think it should be high.... unless its the overgrown map


Yeah GOW is prolly the only game I can play live with it killing my high haha. Robotron and Uno also. CS is fucking sick stoned, 1.6 though, not Source.


----------



## sb101 (Oct 13, 2008)

anybody ever play bomberman? sweet game have it for SNES right now i used to play it on a SEGA SATURN tho haha i bet i'm the only one


----------



## xcyraxx (Oct 13, 2008)

well i used to dedicate my life to this gme so when ever i get on it...im like automatically good at it again and no one can tough me.... its really boring when ur not good at it cuz u have to sit there and watch other people play....


what about mario for super nintendo... i mean if i could actually get high set up my super nintendo and play some of my old games again that would be the oltimate high.....brb imma go get my nintendo




SEF said:


> Yeah GOW is prolly the only game I can play live with it killing my high haha. Robotron and Uno also. CS is fucking sick stoned, 1.6 though, not Source.


----------



## sb101 (Oct 13, 2008)

haha yea i beat super mario world for SNES last summer, twice.

i'm more into the SNES than NES for classic mario games. but some of the NES games are AMAZING.


----------



## xcyraxx (Oct 13, 2008)

yeah i like the snes alot better than nes... actual 3d games on snes plus thats the system i owned when i was in my younger years.... also saga saturn's sonic the hedgehog.... im so glad im going to be working at a gaming store in 2 months... they have all these old consols and the games too... imma start collecting the games get really high and pretend im a kid again.... haHA ive found my lifes destany


----------



## SEF (Oct 14, 2008)

Final Fight, Forbidden Worlds, the original Narc, Super Metroid, TLZ: A Link to the Past, Robotron (already mentioned), Dr. Mario, Galaga, Dig Dug, Street Fighter, Bomberman 64, Turok, Super Mario World, Sonic the Hedgehog 2, Battletoads!!!!!

I miss my snes and genesis....


----------



## imsolost22 (Oct 14, 2008)

Dude, best game ever after a good day of smokin is Mario Kart 64 for the N64. Nothing can beat it


----------



## ichong (Oct 14, 2008)

i play world of warcraft (not a serious player)
when im high i just kind of run around and manage to do nothing for like 2hours but still keep myself occupied

i.e jumping off buildings


----------



## xcyraxx (Oct 14, 2008)

lmao.... you sound like u zone on that game lol.... idk y but when im high on online shooters im the total shit... like 30 kills in COD 4 and 3 deaths good


----------



## FuzzyDice (Oct 14, 2008)

best is Call of duty 4 it gets pretty intense when your blazed


----------



## B3ANFLICKER (Oct 15, 2008)

skulnik said:


> No one plays games while lifted? IS this a repeat thread? I used the search engine for God's sake!!
> 
> yus


----------



## ashlieffindenise (Oct 15, 2008)

i like to play cards when i am baked.
and also monopolyy.
but asshole is my favorite card gameee.


----------



## Scalded Dog (Oct 24, 2008)

Bond -Golden Eye for the N64 always did it for me..
Nothing like a good Death Match to get the blood going


----------



## MountainSmoker (Oct 24, 2008)

Scalded Dog said:


> Bond -Golden Eye for the N64 always did it for me..
> Nothing like a good Death Match to get the blood going


Ahh, nice, I was just telling the guys at work that Goldeneye was the best FPS shooter ever, they were all too young to have really played it. Halo doesn't have shit on Bond, nor do any other of these FPSs. If we had online multiplayer gaming back in the day, it would definitely be among the best. Remember trying to unlock the invincibility cheat? Beating the Facility level on the hardest setting in 2 minutes and 15 seconds, shit was insane. 

I was basically undefeated, and we played thousands of matches. They used to team up on me because I would mess my buddies up so hard, and even then I'd usually get the upper hand. Dual RCP 90s on the Stack level for the win.



I gotta say, Grand Theft Auto 2, the top down version, is my favorite game to play while stoned. Shit is awesome, and I still can't beat one of the missions after all these years (anyone who knows about the 100 scientists mission knows what Im talking about). Started playing this game in Jr High, and 8 years later still playin the damn thing.


----------



## somerandomguy (Oct 24, 2008)

Geometry wars is the best! the demo comes free on all xbox 360s so go play it, its intense!


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 24, 2008)

i dig madden and live. i will probably get gow2 too.


----------



## ragged crushing (Oct 25, 2008)

golden eye started the multiplayer 1st person type shooter and everyone folloed from there.
SMALL ARMS for 360 arcade is the shit when ur bent up!


----------



## fisherman (Oct 25, 2008)

Old school gamer here. Punch Out on the old nintendo. That game is the shit.


----------



## heartagram223 (Nov 4, 2008)

okay, i am going to tell you right now the BEST game to trip the shit out to when ur baked is Wario Smooth Moves for Wii that shit is so fast paced but the simplest things. if you havent heard of it check it out i promise it is worth the investment 

other games i enjoy when high are mario kart for n64 or wii, tony hawk and obviously guitar hero 


oh and another thing ill mention, if you have like old school nintendo or super nintendo just get a bunch of buddies and sit down and take turns to just do a run through of a mario game from start to end its alot of fun if u just keep tokin and like stay into it, we didnt get through it but it was fun times none the less


----------



## Hank (Nov 5, 2008)

Pilotwings 64 I love just flying around.

Hank.


----------



## grow space (Nov 5, 2008)

best game-gta4 or gothic 3


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 8, 2008)

Spore ftw! it's the best game in the world.


----------



## 420kush (Nov 9, 2008)

counter strike


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 9, 2008)

Starcraft


----------



## Screwston (Nov 11, 2008)

Halo 3 is a shoe win


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 11, 2008)

man... halo 3 sucked. forget that.


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 11, 2008)

just picked up gow2, so far seems pretty cool. also i heard left 4 dead is gonna be killa.


----------



## captcannabis420 (Nov 11, 2008)

galaga is great to play when ur baked.halo3 is fucking awsome too


----------



## ststepen420 (Nov 11, 2008)

kirbys dream land on the original gameboy, yeah mine still works, going on 20 years old


----------



## captcannabis420 (Nov 11, 2008)

ststepen420 said:


> kirbys dream land on the original gameboy, yeah mine still works, going on 20 years old


i still have the original game boy and the original atari nothing beats classic games


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 11, 2008)

well, idk, some games get special mention like starcraft. or maybe F18 no fly zone?


----------



## ZenMaster (Nov 11, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> well, idk, some games get special mention like starcraft. or maybe F18 no fly zone?


Hell yeah, Starcraft definitely

I didn't play so much on the melee, but a ton of the UMS on b.net

everything from WW2 DIE to LotR: LA and Civil War: Campaign Virginia.

I swear Starcraft had the longest playability due to the immense customization of the campaign editor.


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 12, 2008)

absolutely, the use map settings setting really allowed people to go with their ideas. I played a really good map once, think it was called Fleet Command.


----------



## jesus420 (Nov 12, 2008)

world of goo


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 12, 2008)

:3
what a horrible game jesus. never come back here >: D

jk


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Nov 12, 2008)

PS3 Madden 09 and Call Of Duty Modern Warfare


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 12, 2008)

COD4 was alright, but I've never really liked COD's shit. now, battlefield 2, there's a good shooter.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Nov 12, 2008)

im a big cod fan ... that shit mad dope.... but im a sports guy I LOVE MADDEN!!


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't play sports on games, too fake for me. on the other hand, actually playing sports is a whole different matter for me.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Nov 12, 2008)

but we talking best games while stone... i played ball 4 years in high school ... ... need to know how to play covarge and learn plays jus like real life


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Nov 12, 2008)

lol @ to fake for me ... and war games is real enough to play for you???lmaooooooooo


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 12, 2008)

I guess the reason I don't play sports games is cuz I've never really been into the "pro scene" I play video games to go to another planet and fight aliens, not do something I could do outside :3


----------



## SEF (Nov 12, 2008)

Can't wait for Left 4 Dead. A zombie game made VALVe? Hell yeah.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Nov 12, 2008)

yea i saw that shit on T.V looks like it's gonna be dope ... cuz i liked the old school resident evils


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 12, 2008)

SEF said:


> Can't wait for Left 4 Dead. A zombie game made VALVe? Hell yeah.


 yep supposed to be one of the best games of the year. i just got my live subscription so i have been crackin heads in madden. anyone getting cod world at war?


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Nov 12, 2008)

im getting that cod world at war when that shit come out? or did it already


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 12, 2008)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> im getting that cod world at war when that shit come out? or did it already


 i dont know lol..


----------



## flatrider (Nov 12, 2008)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> im getting that cod world at war when that shit come out? or did it already



looked it up so i could give you the answer .. it was released on nov 11 rememberence day ... go figure


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Nov 13, 2008)

ima go cop that shit... good lookin out


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 13, 2008)

have fun with yo new game


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 14, 2008)

SEF said:


> Dude! Someone still plays 1.6?! Shit I need to get back on that game!


Forget 1.6, just play Counter-Strike Source, it's way better!! One of the best games EVER high!!!


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 14, 2008)

meh, battlefield 2 whoops CS -.-


----------



## ZeroEffort (Nov 15, 2008)

Currently - Spore & WarHammer Online

Previously - you name it, I've played it.


----------



## sikwidit bay kid 650 (Nov 15, 2008)

how bout oregon trail? usta play that shit while baked at skool in like the 7th grade lol naw seriousley dead space is trippy as fuck.but gta4 is probly the best ive played ripped


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 15, 2008)

fuck all this new shit, it's all about pong.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Nov 15, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> fuck all this new shit, it's all about pong.


 

ahahahaha.......


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 15, 2008)

or how about tetris?


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Nov 15, 2008)

nintendo... super mario Bros.


----------



## ZenOne (Nov 15, 2008)

Counter strike


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 15, 2008)

already been said


----------



## ohdannyboyFL (Nov 15, 2008)

I play World of Warcraft (yeah i know dumb lol but its fun), Warhammer, Left 4 Dead, and Call of Duty : World at War


----------



## plumsauce (Nov 15, 2008)

no way, x box 360. 
d.l some music on your computer ie daft punk or girl talk *amazing* 
link the xbox wirelesly to the comp play the music, then go to the visulations.. you can controll it. i have tonns of stoner friend and tonns of friends that have never smoked before. ALL of them can sit for hours playing the simple visualizations with there fave music


----------



## ZenOne (Nov 15, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> already been said



Dosent matter if its been said its a damn good game


----------



## Budsworth (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey dudes when I get all fucked up I like to scatch my balls. Its fun and entertaining
and you get a bit of a work out.(depends on how hard one scrathes) Any way I will be selling my product on youtube.... Please look for it, titled scarde balls by Budsworth
soon to be at your local 7/11. Please participate. Thank you for smoking.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Nov 15, 2008)

fuck a Xbox


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 16, 2008)

it's all about the sega dreamcastu


----------



## ZenMaster (Nov 17, 2008)

CS is pretty fun, but I haven't had the time to get back into it

The only FPS I play now is Halo 3, which is awesome playing stoned


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 17, 2008)

Halo 3 ain't my shit, I think we already went over this.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Nov 17, 2008)

i cant play that halo shit.. tha shit way to hard plus fuck a XBox!!... all about PS3...lol


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 18, 2008)

ehhhh... I've had fun with both of them, even the Wii


----------



## ZenMaster (Nov 18, 2008)

The wii had its moment for me when it first came out.

We all created our lil avatars and played wii sports.

That was it, every game that comes out on that system is just another regurgitated mario game. I played the twilight princess on the gamecube so that doesn't count. I seriously can not think of one game on that system worth a damn save wii sports.

I gave it a chance, with red steel and warioware, and all that. Terrible. The only game I didn't hate immediately was paper mario, but then again its just another mario game Nintendo desperately clings to because its the only sellable franchise on that system.


----------



## ststepen420 (Nov 18, 2008)

so what do you want to play?

http://www.retrouprising.com/index.php?action=arcade;sort=plays;desc=DESC


mario?
street fighter?
double dragon? 
contra?
mike tysons punch out?
ninja gaiden?
super tecmo bowl?




ENJOY!!


----------



## SEF (Nov 18, 2008)

ZenMaster said:


> The wii had its moment for me when it first came out.
> 
> We all created our lil avatars and played wii sports.
> 
> ...


I disagree, I think people just grow way too attached to "online play". Maybe you haven't, but that seems to be the norm with Wii objectors.

So I take it you didn't like re4? There's a lot of good games coming out for it. It's gonna have it's own version of Skate, it has Shaun White's Snowboarding, COD:WAW, and Animal Crossing.

YouTube - Deadly Creatures (Wii) Trailer

YouTube - The Conduit Gameplay Trailer!!!!!

Plus the VC is fucking kickass.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Nov 19, 2008)

when im all danked out i sometimes go to nintendo8.com and play some muthafuckin tecmo bowl.....lol


----------



## eldoradodos (Nov 19, 2008)

fifa 09..just cant beat it


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Nov 19, 2008)

Madden son ...


----------



## ststepen420 (Nov 19, 2008)

NCAA is better than madden


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Nov 19, 2008)

Ncca is better than madden if u dont like madden i love madden


----------



## ststepen420 (Nov 19, 2008)

i like them both but NCAA is better because college is just better then the pros. More to choose from as far as teams. The hit stick always seemed to work better on madden but the hit stick gets you in trouble if you miss.


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 19, 2008)

Spore is good, but tiberian sun is better


----------



## plantsinpants (Nov 19, 2008)

i just throw rocks at cars!!!


----------



## plantsinpants (Nov 19, 2008)

thats a game!!! ,,,,,,,,,right?


----------



## plantsinpants (Nov 19, 2008)

just kidding!! im not that that tweeked-out shroomz yet


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 19, 2008)

lol trippple post son, what's up with that?


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Nov 19, 2008)

ststepen420 said:


> i like them both but NCAA is better because college is just better then the pros. More to choose from as far as teams. The hit stick always seemed to work better on madden but the hit stick gets you in trouble if you miss.


 
more teams to choose from ??? not all college teams are Div.1 schools SEC and Big 12 and the Pac10 oh and the Big East are the only conff. that are any good and the college players play to go to the pros .. bigger and stronger and faster .. Madden Hands Muthafuckin Down


----------



## ststepen420 (Nov 19, 2008)

NFL is about money, college is about your future. Theres more passion in college and theres no lame ass bitchy players complaining all the time. ACC, big 12, big 10, big east, con. usa, MAC, mountain west, pac 10, sec, sun belt, and the wac. So yeah theres more then 4, theres actually 11. So you got your opinion and i have mine.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Nov 19, 2008)

u never played real ball i can tell .. cuz these muthafuckas be taking hits!!!!!! BY BIGGER AND STRONGER CATS THAN college .... so yea they get paid ......lmaooooo at them other conff. usa mountain sun belt and wac .... will never play in a BCS championship game no team ...lmaooo lame ass bitchy players...lmaooooooo


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Nov 19, 2008)

i love college ball im from L.A. so im a huge trojan fan... ... but i play madden


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 19, 2008)

Madden can burn, I don't play shit that I can actually do. :3


----------



## ststepen420 (Nov 19, 2008)

your right, they wont play for a BCS championship game but boise state and utah have played in BCS games and won so im not gonna say they couldnt win if they had the chance but they wont ever get the chance unless everyone else lost 2 or 3 games. I live in NC and its all about round ball here. Just so you know the gators would beat the hell out of USC and so would oklahoma, alabama, and texas but thats my opinion. Thats why they need a playoff, so we can actually see the teams square off instead of a computer telling us who we get to see play. Oh and youre right, why the fuck would i want to spend my free time at football practice when i could be out living?? I guess if you like hanging out with a bunch of dudes in the shower thats great for you but im not into playing slap ass in tight pants.


----------



## gunngunn17 (Nov 20, 2008)

constantly playing the original smash bros on N64 when im high...as well as halo3...just got left 4 dead and im loving that right now


----------



## ANC (Nov 20, 2008)

Bought an old nintendo SP Advance... (cause the games are cheap secondhand)
Play Morio bros. And Final fantasy tactics...
but ilike tedious shit when I'm goofed like majhong, or tetris... actualy anything repetitive is cool...

Tetris skill is is a very good indication of inteligence as their is no way of preplanning... it has everything to do with the brian's ability to respond immediatly.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Nov 20, 2008)

ststepen420 said:


> your right, they wont play for a BCS championship game but boise state and utah have played in BCS games and won so im not gonna say they couldnt win if they had the chance but they wont ever get the chance unless everyone else lost 2 or 3 games. I live in NC and its all about round ball here. Just so you know the gators would beat the hell out of USC and so would oklahoma, alabama, and texas but thats my opinion. Thats why they need a playoff, so we can actually see the teams square off instead of a computer telling us who we get to see play. Oh and youre right, why the fuck would i want to spend my free time at football practice when i could be out living?? I guess if you like hanging out with a bunch of dudes in the shower thats great for you but im not into playing slap ass in tight pants.


 

ahahahahahaha at florida will beat the hell out of USC ..... and oklahoma omg u didnt go there lmaoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
and alabama who bearley beat LSU... and texas that couldnt beat texas tech but they would beat the hell out of USC... lmaoooooooooooooooooooooo
yous a funny muthafucka USC is always in the top 5 every muthafuckin Year alabama first time in how many years???? Oklahoma has been to 3 national champion and lost everyone ..lmaoooooo and texas bearly beat USC 3-4 years ago in the National Championship Game but they will beat the hell out of us??? lmaooooooooo u say that cuz u hate USC is all good


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 20, 2008)

I love how this thread is talking less and less about real games like tetris, and talking more about bad games like madden and actual football ;P


----------



## ZenMaster (Nov 20, 2008)

Sigh, my Sooners just can't win a bowl game. I think they are accepting bribes or something.

They doing good this year though, lost against Texas, that hurt, but if they win this Saturday verses Texas Tech we'll be in the championship.



Anyways,

Left 4 Dead looks amazing, going to play the demo in a few hours


----------



## ststepen420 (Nov 20, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA USC got their ass whipped by oregon state HAHAHAHA who the fuck are you to talk, lets see last year it was stanford, this year its oregon state. Maybe if you had a little more competition you might actually get to play for a title. Ill give you one thing, USC had the best team about 5 years ago when they got screwed and didnt get in when LSU played Oklahoma and the next year USC won it. They had the best team then but come on, i know you dont actually thing theyd beat florida. They could be beaten or beat alabama, texas, or oklahoma but come on man nobodies gonna do a thing to come close the rest of the year against florida and you arent much of knowledgable fan if you cant recognize that.


----------



## ststepen420 (Nov 20, 2008)

oh and okalhoma has been to 2 titles in recent years and they won 1 against florida state so get your facts right.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Nov 20, 2008)

u aint even from florida muthafucka so get off the dick


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Nov 20, 2008)

jus keep hating on USC


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Nov 20, 2008)

lmaoooo @ florida


----------



## ststepen420 (Nov 20, 2008)

the laugh is on USC cuz they cant get a title game, cant get the rose bowl unless oreg st loses. I dont have to be from florida to know who the best team is. Im from North Carolina and id love to see them trojans show me something on a basketball court. I actually like USC, i have no problem with them whatsoever but i just dont like people who cant see straight because they think their team is everything great in the world. They arent the best, the best team is florida and i think you know it


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Nov 20, 2008)

i never got on here talking bout my trojans....... all i said was " I Love College Ball I'm A huge trojan Fan" then thats when u came on bashing them... so as a trojan ima fire back plain and simple


----------



## ststepen420 (Nov 20, 2008)

matter of fact im done arguing about this shit on here, you have eyes and you can see for yourself. This is a video game thread so if you feel like you want to start a sports conversation thread then start one and let me know but otherwise im done.


----------



## chickadee (Nov 23, 2008)

COD4, Left4Dead, Saints Row


----------



## NomadicSky (Nov 27, 2008)

Uno.

A friend of mine created a version that's played with dice thats really fun.


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 29, 2008)

I hate usc. simply because you guys had to talk football in this thread. I will forever FOREVER hate usc because of that. -.-


----------



## purplekid (Nov 29, 2008)

I love playing Super Mario All Stars on my macbook


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 29, 2008)

I liked that game too. good on ya.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 30, 2008)

Three words: COUNTER STRIKE SOURCE. Anyone wanna play sometime?


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 30, 2008)

I'd whoop you if I still had a steam account. (and the original game) haha


----------



## CaShMoNeY42o (Dec 1, 2008)

EVERYONE Buy an Xbox 360 get Xbox live buy Call of Duty 4 and smoke a cannon then play funniest game ever if not GTA or Madden


----------



## FluffyToke (Dec 1, 2008)

1. less than a gram of kush left
2. fuck COD4
3. xbox 360's are expensive
4. xbox live is a rip for richies

peace.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 1, 2008)

LOL Hand Banana I have to give ya props on the av ,Luv Aqua Teen.


----------



## smithb63 (Dec 11, 2008)

fusion frenzy???? anyone???


----------



## buddster420 (Dec 15, 2008)

I love them brain buster that make u think like this game called "parking lot" the the word in scrambler or get as many from a mixed up word.. Defenitly tetris .. I be stuck on games and infact play alot better when in stoned


----------



## cannabis14 (Dec 26, 2008)

Left for Dead
it freaks you out a little, and you can really feel the impending doom, but then you get to a safe house and you explode with relief and glee.its a nice balence.


----------



## coll (Dec 26, 2008)

cannabis14 said:


> Left for Dead
> it freaks you out a little, and you can really feel the impending doom, but then you get to a safe house and you explode with relief and glee.its a nice balence.


this game is the shit, except when people run out in front of you without nealing or frag you.


----------



## cannabis14 (Dec 27, 2008)

it a bitch in the hardest difficulty


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Dec 27, 2008)

smithb63 said:


> fusion frenzy???? anyone???


Love that game! never played it high tho. haven't played 
it for about a year or two....

hmm. Call of Duty while high. I hardly play tho. No Xbox360
at my house. =(

or GUITAR HERO!!!! love guitar hero.


----------



## cannabis14 (Dec 27, 2008)

another fun one is narc. the gameplay sucks, but when you do a drug bust, you can chose to confiscate them, or you can shoot up in which case you wake up in an alley with your anus bleeding


----------



## cannabis14 (Dec 27, 2008)

just kidding on that last part


----------



## xXGun4HyreXx (Jan 2, 2009)

Rock Band 2.
I was stoned today and I played it on drums with my friend who was playing guitar.
I've never had so much fun playing a video game in my life.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 2, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Three words: COUNTER STRIKE SOURCE. Anyone wanna play sometime?


I have it but never played it. Wanna put some cash on the outcome. lol


----------



## zzoo (Jan 7, 2009)

skulnik said:


> Anyone ever play the old Sega CD game - Panic!
> 
> One of the all-time great stoner games.


Geometry wars Evolved. You will not regret it. Buy it simply for the purpose of playing high.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 8, 2009)

zzoo said:


> Geometry wars Evolved. You will not regret it. Buy it simply for the purpose of playing high.



Man, I almost bought an XBox 360 just for that awesome game!! I hope they port it over to the PS3!


----------



## ANC (Jan 9, 2009)

Play apple apple.. You lie on the ground and get someone to pick you up by the stem


----------



## nolpscpj (Jan 12, 2009)

cocoxxx said:


> might sound gay, but i like to get a buzz on then play warcraft


 World of warcraft still is awesome


----------



## darrendiablo (Jan 14, 2009)

pro evo soccer on the ps3 with a load o mates does it for me 

oh and cod 4 but only on the pc as the console versions are for noob's


----------



## Captn (Jan 17, 2009)

antipythium said:


> America's Army Online.
> 
> Map: Urban Assault
> 
> ...



Ya I play AA. Its an awesome game, best FPS out there IMO. AA's gimmick is realism, you can only run as fast as a person can run, throw as far as a person can throw, etc. I played it for 3 years straight, far longer than any other game, but its kinda old now at almost 6 years. I don't play it much now, but AA 3.0 comes out in couple of months. Whole new game from the ground up using the latest UE3 game engine. It's so gonna rock. I can't smoke right now cause I'm on probation, but I look forward to the day I can blaze up and frag on AA.


----------



## R3F3RMADN3$$ (Jan 17, 2009)

some friends of mine play a game of perpetual losing...anytime you think of 'the game', you just lost the game...so ....you just lost the game haha


another good one is if you roll the straw wraps come with into a circle and connect it- try to throw it to someone and they have to catch it on one of their fingers...this game can last for hours, because the sense of accomplishment that is achieved when you finally get it on your finger is enough to keep you trying for a while..

let me know what you all think of these haha


----------



## R3F3RMADN3$$ (Jan 17, 2009)

every once in a while ill recieve or send a text that says "the game"...and they or i will automatically lose the game for the day...its great when they get pissed


----------



## old pothead (Jan 20, 2009)

Hide the woody in a hole.The best game ever stoned.OPH


----------



## itzCESAR* (Jan 20, 2009)

Geometry Wars (XBOX LIVE ARCADE)


----------



## bluntking420 (Jan 21, 2009)

source, or osme good old mario kart


----------



## itzCESAR* (Jan 21, 2009)

I miss mario kart now


----------



## DeweY (Jan 21, 2009)

Mgs4 online or gears of war but dont mind project gothem racing


----------



## headbandrocker (Jan 21, 2009)

call of duty waw 
not too shabby!


----------



## Northern Rites (Jan 21, 2009)

Pole Position.


----------



## mannurse801 (Jan 21, 2009)

Sonic on Sega Genesis.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 21, 2009)

mannurse801 said:


> Sonic on Sega Genesis.


 Man, that game's just too much for me when I'm high.


----------



## mannurse801 (Jan 21, 2009)

I love it. my brain shuts off, and it is like a flowing light show..... dunno, it was the first gamer I ever played stoned, and I have been stuck. 
Mario Kart, Mario Party and Wii Sports are fun too. I don't like any game that makes my think, I just like to be in a zone while I am playing. 
The old Family Feud of Sega and SNES is killer too!


----------



## STEELHEADâ¢ (Jan 21, 2009)

im gonna have to agree with super tecmo bowl...and any pc fps game will do.


----------



## krunkpot (Jan 21, 2009)

Day of defeat is pretty damn fun, all those valve games like counter strike and team fortress are awesome. World of Warcraft gets fucking nuts with all the different shit you can do.


----------



## STEELHEADâ¢ (Jan 21, 2009)

i play the cod series mostly, but i play cs:s once in a while and have some tf2 binges as well.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 21, 2009)

some cool old school ones were metroid, contra, actraiser, street fighter.


----------



## carcass91 (Jan 21, 2009)

I play Tekken 5 on my ps2


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jan 21, 2009)

Super Mario on N64

playing that game while
sober is still the shit.


----------



## carcass91 (Jan 21, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> some cool old school ones were metroid, contra, actraiser, street fighter.



I used to play them when i was 8....not stoned though


----------



## xXKillerDroXx (Jan 21, 2009)

Guitar hero(i play so much better when i;m baked), GTA4, and if any has ever heard of Geometry Wars, that's a bad ass game too =D


----------



## robotninja (Jan 21, 2009)

dunno if it's been mentioned already im too blazed to look at other pages, but there's a board game called "Zombies" that's pretty fun. of course you gotta be a fan of zombies I guess, but it's fun cause you get to back stab and screw over all the other players while killing/trying not to be eaten alive! We always play drinking rules too, anytime someone rolls a 6, everyone drinks! yeah, ur trashed in no time


----------



## carcass91 (Jan 21, 2009)

xXKillerDroXx said:


> Guitar hero(i play so much better when i;m baked), GTA4, and if any has ever heard of Geometry Wars, that's a bad ass game too =D



GTA- Vice city. Own cops when stoned


----------



## xXKillerDroXx (Jan 21, 2009)

GTA games in general are the shit lol.


----------



## carcass91 (Jan 21, 2009)

I dnt like em much...when im not stoned


----------



## aussieblunt (Jan 24, 2009)

360 games like skate are a god-send while im baked but for some reason doing shit like sudoku's and mind melds in the paper are so much more awesome when im blazed. probably helps that they are just below the comic strips.


----------



## plantsinpants (Jan 24, 2009)

does throwing rocks at cars from highway overpasses count as a game?? if so then that is my nominee for best game while stoned!!


----------



## robotninja (Jan 24, 2009)

I got this arcade emulator machine in my garage, it's pretty fun to play Marvel vs. Capcom and stuff while blazed, Metal Slug is one of my favs


----------



## klmmicro (Jan 24, 2009)

For PC, Oblivion is a fun one. Like to play Crysis and Empire Earth 2 as well.


----------



## rasclot (Jan 25, 2009)

call of duty world at war online its so addictive smoke bit of spliff between games i love it


----------



## blujay42 (Jan 26, 2009)

cocoxxx said:


> might sound gay, but i like to get a buzz on then play warcraft


No, that's straight. We play Phantasy Star Online (Blue Burst!) together 3-4 people on laptops in a room. That is gay.


----------



## Pyro Peaches (Jan 26, 2009)

*I love playing just about any game in general on the super nintendo when I'm high.... especially super mario world *


----------



## carcass91 (Jan 27, 2009)

Pyro Peaches said:


> *I love playing just about any game in general on the super nintendo when I'm high.... especially super mario world *



Pink Font is gay, surely


----------



## plantsinpants (Jan 27, 2009)

plantsinpants said:


> does throwing rocks at cars from highway overpasses count as a game?? if so then that is my nominee for best game while stoned!!


anyone ever play this,? 

its fun and free!! lol


----------



## plantsinpants (Jan 27, 2009)

blujay42 said:


> No, that's straight. We play Phantasy Star Online (Blue Burst!) together 3-4 people on laptops in a room. That is gay.




yeah thats really really gay!!!


----------



## sandmonkey (Jan 27, 2009)

CoD4 on PS3. not a big fan of World at War.

Add me "sandmonkey86"


----------



## STEELHEADâ¢ (Jan 28, 2009)

uninstalled cod:waw, took me about 2 months to get sick of it. i got all the challenges done and found no reason to keep playing it. just played the fear2 demo, its pretty damn cool. freaky as hell tho.


----------



## bikeskill (Jan 28, 2009)

crysis wars


----------



## paintballdemon5 (Jan 28, 2009)

idk if im the only one but i love to play starcraft (199 and counterstrike source when high
its fun!


----------



## klmmicro (Jan 28, 2009)

paintballdemon5 said:


> idk if im the only one but i love to play starcraft (199 and counterstrike source when high
> its fun!


You are not the only one! SC is one of the best games ever made. Took forever to get it to run on my current copy of Windows, but worth the effort.


----------



## GreenGrrrl (Jan 28, 2009)

Audiosurf is amazing after smoking. I really miss it now that I have my Mac. They need to make a Mac compatible version!

Any old school SNES game is amazing, but MarioKart is especially awesome!


----------



## Navior (Jan 28, 2009)

Sins of a Solar Empire is fucking awesome stoned, and so is Super Mario Galaxy. GTA is fun as hell, can just drive around toasting pedestrians for hours. Gears of War 2 horde mode is deadly. And well fuck this thread should be named what games are NOT good while stoned... no wonder there is so many pages...


----------



## DRGreyMind (Feb 19, 2009)

geometry wars, tetris, original super mario and mirrors edge are all great games, tomb raider when stoned is a horrible game, never ever play it while stoned, oh and vib ribben is amazing when stoned


----------



## robotninja (Feb 19, 2009)

Best game while stoned?

Turn off the lights and play Who's in my mouth


----------



## KQ10 (Feb 23, 2009)

must say, xbox360 Fallout 3. classic, madden, all Call of Duty, geometry wars-xbox 360 arcade demo....


----------



## green prince dankington (Feb 23, 2009)

guys definately try these two games when you're stoned. 
THE ACCENT GAME - start telling a story and whenever someone pokes you change your accent. Hilarious.
UPSIDE DOWN FACES - pretty self explanatory, look at each other up side down and try to picture like their chin is the top of their head. then have a conversation.


----------



## xXGun4HyreXx (Feb 23, 2009)

I just played Halo 3 baked today
So much fun.


----------



## patr12312 (Feb 23, 2009)

Gears of war 2-xbox360
dc vs marvel-xbox360
both really good games to play stoned


----------



## robotninja (Feb 24, 2009)

That new Street Fighter game is pretty sick


----------



## 4led2head0 (Feb 27, 2009)

fuckin SKATE, halo, hacky-sack, tackle football, any sport you would play outsude with friends


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 27, 2009)

The best game I have ever played when stoned was to grab my girlfriend and play hide the weenie. 

Top that one if you can!


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 1, 2009)

the other day my wife said i was yelling in my sleep. when she woke me up, she said i told her i was a locust and they were killing me lmao. maybe i should stay off gears late at night.


----------



## mannurse801 (Mar 2, 2009)

I'll have what he is having...


----------



## hackertc (Mar 4, 2009)

I love to play Mirror's Edge when i'm stoned and when im with my friends we make contests on the fastest joint roller, the winner wins a blunt


----------



## 00Saint (Mar 9, 2009)

Guys,.. the new mario kart is where its AT
game is throwing intesne colors, and your driving a go kart...


----------



## Redneck020 (Mar 11, 2009)

Final Fantasy 12 for the PS2, and Enemy Territory: Quake Wars for the PC. ETQW has a bunch of competition based leagues, and i like to get blitzed and compete with other teams. It's a Shotter style game with Objectives, and 5-different player classes. Pretty coool!!


----------



## The sim's Bob Newbie (Mar 11, 2009)

Worms armageddon, Burnout 3 or Mario World 4


----------



## nutcaserunner (Mar 11, 2009)

Left 4 Dead. While its not for people who get freaked out, the gameplay feels really cool when high


----------



## i.NeeD.A.LiGhTeR (Mar 11, 2009)

GTA FTW!.... Madden 09s Cool To.


----------



## judahbotwin (Mar 12, 2009)

halo 3 is my game of choice while blazin. sometimes when im really gone though i have to play campaign cause its easier.


----------



## mmmsticky (Mar 12, 2009)

duck hunt!


----------



## justatoker (Mar 12, 2009)

cod4,left4dead,css,BF2/2142 are all great games.


----------



## Cannabassador (Mar 13, 2009)

Video game-wise, I like to play Max Payne, oldschool mario, mario kart 64 (epic), counterstrike... mirrors edge is also a great game while baked.

But honestly.. Go fish is probably the funnest game to play while high... Load up a huge bowl of ganj, and play a game of go fish.. Instead of telling someone to go fish, tell them to 'go toke' and that person has to take a hit and draw a card.. and any other card game is fun to... Board games are the shit to


----------



## Captin Crazy (Mar 14, 2009)

as for comp games ya have to have cod waw, fiffa and grid. that hecix i think its called was on my xbox when i got it. its alright for them nights your just to stonned to move and dont wanna be doin much thinkin.

card games - poker is alright( better on the comp when all ya have to do is click a button lol) but we mostly play shit head. fuckin gas game when ya stoned!


----------



## cookiedough (Mar 19, 2009)

Team Fortress 2 or World Of Warcraft for me. i know WoW is shit, but im only ever on when im whacked. its a boring piece of shit without some green in ya'


----------



## kirouki (Mar 19, 2009)

Mario Kart Wii!
I get about 5 times better when I'm high!


----------



## nolpscpj (Mar 20, 2009)

Right now its any RPG. I seem to suck at action games whilst baked, RPG's theres no rush to do shit. Light a blunt and take ure time.


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Mar 25, 2009)

OLd Classic MAX PAYNE playing that high and with some deathcore music owns


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 25, 2009)

damn economy.......i had to sell my 360. i am depressed.


----------



## Dr.WhiteWeed (Mar 25, 2009)

GTA IV, stfu GTA IV.














GTA IV (that's 4)

get the knife, lol


----------



## tokinman (Mar 26, 2009)

rainbow six vegas 2 360
gears of war 2 360
world of warcraft pc
resistance 1/2 ps3
little big planet ps3


----------



## Ganjatopolis (Mar 26, 2009)

Fucking...let's see. When I was young I used to play Oregon Trail on the computer. How fucking killer would it be to die of malaria in the desert because you forgot to pick up medicine at last town and ate a diseased buffalo... while high?


----------



## SourTooth (Mar 26, 2009)

gta IV online is meeaan when ur stoned


----------



## Jpdthegreat (Mar 27, 2009)

FiFa 09 .......Morto Kombat..... old N64 supersmash bros or mario kart!


----------



## Herojuana. (Mar 28, 2009)

Tekken 5 or the original Halo are sick when you're getting stoned with friends


----------



## Pot Is Yummy (Mar 28, 2009)

Ganjatopolis said:


> Fucking...let's see. When I was young I used to play Oregon Trail on the computer. How fucking killer would it be to die of malaria in the desert because you forgot to pick up medicine at last town and ate a diseased buffalo... while high?


ahaha, i totally remeber that game, it used to be like the best thing ever......

anyway, the Forge feature in Halo 3 is pretty awesome when your stoned....endless possibilities.


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 29, 2009)

I have said it before and I will say it again, the singular best game to play while high is hide the weenie, or as the country folk call it, bury the bone.


----------



## Tib420 (Mar 29, 2009)

xbox 360's Skate 2


----------



## loto123 (Mar 29, 2009)

anything to play with friends is good with me...... also me and a friend like taking turns with skate 1 or 2, every time you fall you have to give the other player a turn. Works pretty well, cause we like it more than the lame party play


----------



## T Money (Mar 30, 2009)

Call of Duty: World at War Nazi Zombies is crazy stoned.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 30, 2009)

ghostbusters the board game haha.


----------



## Sinnerboy (Apr 5, 2009)

Texas hold 'em's always good with a few spliffs. Buy in with a fiver and winner gets the pot.


----------



## budjunkie (Apr 5, 2009)

any xbox 360 game and punched or be punched=if u have a group of friends smokin out of the bong if they dont punch there cone(bowel) the person next for a cone gets a free punch to arm or chest!


----------



## dutchthreat (Apr 6, 2009)

Fifa and NHL 09 (xbox360)
CoD WaW (xbox360)
Super smash brothers melee (wii)


----------



## Sir Smoke (Apr 7, 2009)

COD4 is the best game to play stoned.


----------



## Gallant Reflex (Apr 10, 2009)

Eve Online


----------



## jare86cmp (Apr 10, 2009)

poke the pussy game!!


----------



## wake (Apr 10, 2009)

XBox 360 Arcade games... Street Fighter 2 Turbo HD, Geometry Wars 2, Castle Crashers


CoD4 is pretty fun but I play really bad when I'm stoned haha. doesnt stop me though..


----------



## Big Joop (Apr 11, 2009)

I love playing shit on the atari when I'm baked. My personal favorite title for the system is Kaboom!.

So, atari shit, stuff on the old NES (River City Ransom especially), and I really like playing the classic Mega Man games while high.

... And the Capcom Classics Collections for the PS2. Those things have amazing games in them.


----------



## rado (Apr 14, 2009)

Drift City.

http://drift.ijji.com

Find me - Redz890


----------



## ganjanewbie (Apr 19, 2009)

i read someone said mariokart on supernintendo but my vote whilst baked is for mariokartwii playing against the crazy japs who always kick my arse, my gf plays better the more stoned she gets =) followed by losing money on online poker ftw!!


----------



## HappyHempings (Apr 19, 2009)

ganjanewbie said:


> i read someone said mariokart on supernintendo but my vote whilst baked is for mariokartwii playing against the crazy japs who always kick my arse, my gf plays better the more stoned she gets =) followed by losing money on online poker ftw!!


 i'd just play old school Counter-strike, i laugh at all of the ones that take that game seriously xD a nice private room with your mates = perfection in my opinion.


----------



## Big Joop (Apr 20, 2009)

HappyHempings said:


> i'd just play old school Counter-strike, i laugh at all of the ones that take that game seriously xD a nice private room with your mates = perfection in my opinion.


*match starts* Bot, "FIRE IN THE HOLE!"
*Flash Bang fires off*
Me, "Fuck, I can't see!"
Maggotskin gets a headshot on Big Joop!
*five minutes later* "Counter Terrorists Win."
*Big Joop buys a Deagle. All rejoice as terrorists win and I tag the water tower in dust*

That game is the best whilst baked. Especially in places like the mall where team suicide rates are high among CT bots.

Game rocks, bro.


----------

